# Brittany Ferries - Will They Reduce Prices?



## jimmyd0g

Looking to go to Brittany for weeks either side of Easter next year. Desparately want to avoid the trip to Dover then drive down through France if possible. Thus it's our old friend Brittany Ferries. Having seen their prices for Portsmouth / Caen & Plymouth / Roscoff (as somebody said on a previous thread, we may want a mortgage for the ferry crossing) I was wondering if any of you know if Brittany Ferries are big discounters the closer we get to departure date? Or are the prices we see now the same as they will be whenever we book?


----------



## lalala

In our experience of ferry prices they tend to go up the nearer it gets to the departure date. Certainly that is true of Stena and DFDS.
Can you book with a tariff that allows you to cancel if necessary?
Lala


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Not the prettiest of boats, but we used LD Lines from Pompey to Le Havre last year. Can't recall the fare, but it was a fair bit cheaper than BF.


----------



## Penquin

From our experience BF do NOT reduce their prices as time passes, in fact te opposite since fewer discounts are available.

BUT we use BF Plymouth - Roscoff, out on the late eveningg sailing with a cabin overnight, arrive rested in France at about 0800 (as members of owners abroad club we get free breakfast too to the value of £7.50 per head). This gives us plenty of food for the morning ahead from there!

Worth looking at as it makes a comfortable journey and we arrive in France rested and fed and ready for the drive south (we have a house near Bergerac about 550 miles south!).

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## Suenliam

I have never yet found BF to reduce their fares at all  Unfortunately they only ever go one way and that's up. I suppose it's the drive and costly fuel or the Western Channel.

Sue


----------



## Stanner

Suenliam said:


> I have never yet found BF to reduce their fares at all  Unfortunately they only ever go one way and that's up. I suppose it's the drive and costly fuel or the Western Channel.
> 
> Sue


And to do a true comparison you actually need to allow close to the HMRC "non-profit" mileage rate of 40p/mile for the saved mileage to allow for the real cost of all those extra miles.

Ohh and plus at least an extra £50 for not having to do the M25 bit :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We were members of BF owners abroad and received great discounts.
i did not renew this year due to the high ferry charges.

I now look on my holiday as starting at my front door not as when I get off the ferry.


Dave p


----------



## jimmyd0g

Thanks for the replies so far. Regarding the driving distances it looks as though Plymouth / Roscoff might still be a cheaper option than via Dover / Calais. This is based on a quick Google route check of a nominal journey which gives:-

Manchester - Dover 289 miles 
Calais - Carnac 427 miles

Manchester - Plymouth 290 miles
Roscoff - Carnac 129 miles

Although Plymouth / Roscoff is clearly the more expensive ferry route, the journey distance to the ferry port is virtually identical (with travelling time probably shorter) & we have a much shorter journey on the other side.
Looks like we'll have to bite the financial bullet :x.


----------



## Stanner

It looks like the round trip saving on mileage in France is about 600miles and even at 30p/mile that is almost £200 saved.

However if you allow the full 40p/mile HMRC accept as the cost of running a car (let alone a motorhome) it's £240.

Look at the Portsmouth crossings to St Malo sometimes cheaper, a nice easy trip and still misses out the M25 horror.

M.6/M.42/M.40/A.34 and you are nearly there = 240 miles so another 100 miles saved in the UK.


----------



## sprokit

jimmyd0g said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. Regarding the driving distances it looks as though Plymouth / Roscoff might still be a cheaper option than via Dover / Calais. This is based on a quick Google route check of a nominal journey which gives:-
> 
> Manchester - Dover 289 miles
> Calais - Carnac 427 miles
> 
> Manchester - Plymouth 290 miles
> Roscoff - Carnac 129 miles
> 
> Although Plymouth / Roscoff is clearly the more expensive ferry route, the journey distance to the ferry port is virtually identical (with travelling time probably shorter) & we have a much shorter journey on the other side.
> Looks like we'll have to bite the financial bullet :x.


Just done the sums - as far as I can see the only saving is driving time - going via Plymouth - Roscoff will cost you £220 more (using today's prices for fuel). :roll:

My journey to the Channel ports is a little longer than yours, but I would still choose Dover over Portsmouth or Plymouth any day. :wink:

Unfortunately, Newcastle and Hull to Europe are still prohibitively expensive, or I'd be using those routes. 

The best way to spend the shortest time on the M25 (for us people from the frozen north) is to use the A1 / M11, short distance on M25 to Dartford Crossing - then onto A2 - doesn't always work, but I've never had long holdups using that route. 8)

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## raynipper

jimmyd0g said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. Regarding the driving distances it looks as though Plymouth / Roscoff might still be a cheaper option than via Dover / Calais. This is based on a quick Google route check of a nominal journey which gives:-
> 
> Manchester - Dover 289 miles
> Calais - Carnac 427 miles
> 
> Manchester - Plymouth 290 miles
> Roscoff - Carnac 129 miles
> 
> Although Plymouth / Roscoff is clearly the more expensive ferry route, the journey distance to the ferry port is virtually identical (with travelling time probably shorter) & we have a much shorter journey on the other side.
> Looks like we'll have to bite the financial bullet :x.


Hi jimmyd0g.
You can use my BF number to get a 15% discount if you PM me.

Ray.


----------



## jimmyd0g

raynipper said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far. Regarding the driving distances it looks as though Plymouth / Roscoff might still be a cheaper option than via Dover / Calais. This is based on a quick Google route check of a nominal journey which gives:-
> 
> Manchester - Dover 289 miles
> Calais - Carnac 427 miles
> 
> Manchester - Plymouth 290 miles
> Roscoff - Carnac 129 miles
> 
> Although Plymouth / Roscoff is clearly the more expensive ferry route, the journey distance to the ferry port is virtually identical (with travelling time probably shorter) & we have a much shorter journey on the other side.
> Looks like we'll have to bite the financial bullet :x.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jimmyd0g.
> You can use my BF number to get a 15% discount if you PM me.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this (very generous). If we decide to book then I'll be in touch. One question though, will Brittany Ferries not compare the BF number against a name, against the booking details?


----------



## raynipper

No jimmyd0g.
You click the 'Guest of the Member' tab for the 15%.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner

sprokit said:


> Just done the sums - as far as I can see the only saving is driving time - going via Plymouth - Roscoff will cost you £220 more (using today's prices for fuel). :roll:


But do you only include the cost of fuel? Doesn't your van wear it's tyres out or need servicing/repairing? To compare costs you need to include all running costs not just fuel.



> My journey to the Channel ports is a little longer than yours, but I would still choose Dover over Portsmouth or Plymouth any day. :wink:


Why?



> Unfortunately, Newcastle and Hull to Europe are still prohibitively expensive,


Even if you use a realistic rate per mile?



> The best way to spend the shortest time on the M25 (for us people from the frozen north) is to use the A1 / M11, short distance on M25 to Dartford Crossing - then onto A2 - doesn't always work, but I've never had long holdups using that route.


You've used the A.14/M.11 and never had a long hold-up.

WOW you have lead a lucky life then - M.11 closed for 3 hours at Duxford last Sunday.


----------



## philsil

Brittany Ferries are to reduce their prices after the Dartmouth- Perros Guirec tunnel opens in 2012.

Until then they remain competitive in relation to time:distance to and from Kent.


----------



## barryd

There are some nice places to stop off between Calais and Brittany. I prefer the Dover Calais trip as I would hate to be stuck on a ferry for hours on end. Id rather be in the van under my own steam deciding when and where we stop. I suppose it would be ok if you had a cabin with a telly but I couldnt stand sitting around in a ferry lounge for ages.


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> There are some nice places to stop off between Calais and Brittany. I prefer the Dover Calais trip as I would hate to be stuck on a ferry for hours on end. Id rather be in the van under my own steam deciding when and where we stop. I suppose it would be ok if you had a cabin with a telly but I couldnt stand sitting around in a ferry lounge for ages.


Another factor with long crossings is time - not everybody has limitless holiday time, my wife for one, and a long overnight crossing saving one or more days travel each way can be a reasonable trade off when running costs are taken into account as well. 
Two weeks in Spain (if that is what you want) is better than one week + two half weeks in France.


----------



## Zebedee

Stanner said:


> Another factor with long crossings is time - not everybody has limitless holiday time, my wife for one, and a long overnight crossing saving one or more days travel each way can be a reasonable trade off when running costs are taken into account as well.
> Two weeks in Spain (if that is what you want) is better than one week + two half weeks in France.


That's the biggest single factor to weigh against the savings in fuel costs Stanner, be they real or imaginary.

Realistically a trip to Brittany via Dover will take the best part of 4 days off the holiday, unless one is prepared to drive far more miles per day than I want to when "en vacance".

It can be quite a difficult decision as there are so many competing criteria.

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Prices*



sprokit said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far. Regarding the driving distances it looks as though Plymouth / Roscoff might still be a cheaper option than via Dover / Calais. This is based on a quick Google route check of a nominal journey which gives:-
> 
> Manchester - Dover 289 miles
> Calais - Carnac 427 miles
> 
> Manchester - Plymouth 290 miles
> Roscoff - Carnac 129 miles
> 
> Although Plymouth / Roscoff is clearly the more expensive ferry route, the journey distance to the ferry port is virtually identical (with travelling time probably shorter) & we have a much shorter journey on the other side.
> Looks like we'll have to bite the financial bullet :x.
> 
> 
> 
> Just done the sums - as far as I can see the only saving is driving time - going via Plymouth - Roscoff will cost you £220 more (using today's prices for fuel). :roll:
> 
> My journey to the Channel ports is a little longer than yours, but I would still choose Dover over Portsmouth or Plymouth any day. :wink:
> 
> Unfortunately, Newcastle and Hull to Europe are still prohibitively expensive, or I'd be using those routes.
> 
> The best way to spend the shortest time on the M25 (for us people from the frozen north) is to use the A1 / M11, short distance on M25 to Dartford Crossing - then onto A2 - doesn't always work, but I've never had long holdups using that route. 8)
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
Click to expand...

You can get a Hull - Zeebrugge crossing with C&CC for around £160 each way for your size of MH, two people. It is not much more for four adults, sometimes the same.

So I make Dover an extra cost of £100'ish over the trip to hull based on 50p a mile. If you pay for a Ferry (I.E. don't use Tesco for Eurotunnel) Add at least £30. You could always use the M6 Toll and Dartford crossing which will cost you more during the day.

North sea ferries don't seem so bad now?

And Trailers are Free Saturday / Sunday

TM


----------



## Stanner

Zebedee said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another factor with long crossings is time - not everybody has limitless holiday time, my wife for one, and a long overnight crossing saving one or more days travel each way can be a reasonable trade off when running costs are taken into account as well.
> Two weeks in Spain (if that is what you want) is better than one week + two half weeks in France.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the biggest single factor to weigh against the savings in fuel costs Stanner, be they real or imaginary.
> 
> Realistically a trip to Brittany via Dover will take the best part of 4 days off the holiday, unless one is prepared to drive far more miles per day than I want to when "en vacance".
> 
> It can be quite a difficult decision as there are so many competing criteria.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Exactly Picardy and Normandy may be nice places to visit - the first few times.

But after that......................... :roll:


----------



## jimmyd0g

barryd said:


> There are some nice places to stop off between Calais and Brittany. I prefer the Dover Calais trip as I would hate to be stuck on a ferry for hours on end. Id rather be in the van under my own steam deciding when and where we stop. I suppose it would be ok if you had a cabin with a telly but I couldnt stand sitting around in a ferry lounge for ages.


Interesting point of view, but to us the ferry crossing is very much part of the holiday. Thus, unless there were overwhelming economic reasons not to do so, we would rather have a longer ferry crossing (especially if it is an overnighter) with the chance to rest, have a decent meal & couple of drinks, followed by a shorter drive on the other side.


----------



## 504329lt

raynipper said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far. Regarding the driving distances it looks as though Plymouth / Roscoff might still be a cheaper option than via Dover / Calais. This is based on a quick Google route check of a nominal journey which gives:-
> 
> Manchester - Dover 289 miles
> Calais - Carnac 427 miles
> 
> Manchester - Plymouth 290 miles
> Roscoff - Carnac 129 miles
> 
> Although Plymouth / Roscoff is clearly the more expensive ferry route, the journey distance to the ferry port is virtually identical (with travelling time probably shorter) & we have a much shorter journey on the other side.
> Looks like we'll have to bite the financial bullet :x.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jimmyd0g.
> You can use my BF number to get a 15% discount if you PM me.
> 
> How do you get a BF no. to get a 15% discount?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bryandh

Was told recently by an MH'er that discounts are offerred to members of Property Owners Travel Club by some Ferry operators, but sorry don't remember which ones 

How are crossings going to affected by proposed removal of Pride of Bilbao ?


----------



## jimmyd0g

Bryandh said:


> Was told recently by an MH'er that discounts are offerred to members of Property Owners Travel Club by some Ferry operators, but sorry don't remember which ones
> 
> How are crossings going to affected by proposed removal of Pride of Bilbao ?


In the end I made use of my C & CC membership & got a discount on Portsmouth - St. Malo round trip (well the return leg anyway) plus I didn't have to pay the stupid (to my mind) surcharge for having the temerity to use my credit card.


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferries*

Hi

Somewhat off topic, but there may well be another operator emerging on the Western Channel. Remember the Pride of Bilbao? Well she has been painted and has had some other work done to her. No idea or route, or the operator, but any operator is a good thing on the Western to keep the monopoly away.

Will post more as soon as I hear.

Russell


----------



## Mrplodd

I have jus done about a weeeks research on ferry prices and they have all ROCKETED 8O This time last year I booked a return crossing for the following August for £73 this year the same crossing is over £170 !!!

Have a look at Sea France offers (there is a whole thread on the "FERRY TICKET" forum if you cant find the thread go to Sea France website and look under offers) 

They are offering a 3 (return) trip carnet ticket for a total of £207 !! (that is for a motorhome up to 8m in length and what I have paid) Their "standard" crossing rate is about £170 for August.

So if you book the 3 crossing Carnet ticket (NO ammendment fee and very few restrictions on sailings you can use without a supplement and only use one of the crossings you are still going to be saving a huge wedge on what BF and the rest are charging for a single western approaches crossing ! AND you can give/sell one of the crossings to someone else which means you could reduce YOUR ferry costs even more :wink: :wink: !!!

I live in Weymouth and its 200 miles to Dover but having done all the sums it still works out much cheaperf to drive up to Dover than to do any of the Portsmouth, Poole or Plymouth crossings. Shame about the 4 hrs it takes but I always go late at night to miss the horror that is the M25, then park up on Marine Parade in Dover (is it still free after 1900??) and get an early morning crossing !

Simples (and cheap)


----------



## pete4x4

With Tesco vouchers there is no decision to make unless of course you don't see Tesco vouchers as free


----------



## Mrplodd

Dont forget that Tesco vouchers exchange rate is dropping by 25% shortly !!


----------



## Grizzly

pete4x4 said:


> With Tesco vouchers there is no decision to make unless of course you don't see Tesco vouchers as free


What crossing do you use these on ?

We've used Air Miles for the Portsmouth-Caen crossing and they did all the work for us and we got a good deal. We have no more Air Miles left but, if you want to use some up before the exchange rate changes, then Tesco vouchers can be used to buy them.

Just ring the Air Miles office and they do the rest.

G


----------



## lucy2

I would choose a long ferry crossing every time against driving but would I at these prices would I ???

Brittany Ferries

aug 24th out

sept 15th return

6mts motorhome/ 3 mtrs high outside cabin both ways for 2 people

Portsmouth / Bilbao £ 1008
or

Portsmouth/santander £ 966

I think they are taking the p**s

or there again st nazare to Gijon £ 290 ??? bit of a difference eh???


----------



## pete4x4

Grizzly said:


> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Tesco vouchers there is no decision to make unless of course you don't see Tesco vouchers as free
> 
> 
> 
> What crossing do you use these on ?
> 
> We've used Air Miles for the Portsmouth-Caen crossing and they did all the work for us and we got a good deal. We have no more Air Miles left but, if you want to use some up before the exchange rate changes, then Tesco vouchers can be used to buy them.
> 
> Just ring the Air Miles office and they do the rest.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Eurotunnel, I haven't paid for a crossing in 5 years. The cost of the extra miles never comes into it.


----------



## teemyob

*crossing with air miles*



Grizzly said:


> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Tesco vouchers there is no decision to make unless of course you don't see Tesco vouchers as free
> 
> 
> 
> What crossing do you use these on ?
> 
> We've used Air Miles for the Portsmouth-Caen crossing and they did all the work for us and we got a good deal. We have no more Air Miles left but, if you want to use some up before the exchange rate changes, then Tesco vouchers can be used to buy them.
> 
> Just ring the Air Miles office and they do the rest.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

How do I start?

TM


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: crossing with air miles*



teemyob said:


> How do I start?
> TM


Sorry, i'm not sure if you're asking me about Tesco vouchers/ Air Miles but, in case....

Ring Air Miles and ask them how many miles you need for a ferry trip to wherever you're going. They book for all of them as far as I know. If it is a reasonable sounding deal ( and you can top up with cash- they'll tell you how much if necessary) the see:

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=236

and exchange your Tesco vouchers for the right number of Air Miles.

Ring Air Miles again and do the booking.

I think Russell did a breakdown of costs and whether it was worth it some time ago but he could not, at the time, have factored in the reduction in voucher exchange rate coming up and the current ferry costs.

If that's not what you were asking then forget this...!

G


----------



## teemyob

*Re: crossing with air miles*



Grizzly said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I start?
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i'm not sure if you're asking me about Tesco vouchers/ Air Miles but, in case....
> 
> Ring Air Miles and ask them how many miles you need for a ferry trip to wherever you're going. They book for all of them as far as I know. If it is a reasonable sounding deal ( and you can top up with cash- they'll tell you how much if necessary) the see:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=236
> 
> and exchange your Tesco vouchers for the right number of Air Miles.
> 
> Ring Air Miles again and do the booking.
> 
> I think Russell did a breakdown of costs and whether it was worth it some time ago but he could not, at the time, have factored in the reduction in voucher exchange rate coming up and the current ferry costs.
> 
> If that's not what you were asking then forget this...!
> 
> G
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I was asking, thanks for your help.

Might not change my vouchers for stena now!

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Miles*

I have just contacted Airmiles for some idea of quotes/Ideas on Miles required

8,000 Air miles would take around £400 off P&O, Similar for Brittany Ferries.

1500 Air Miles would take a P&O North Sea Crossing down from £420 - £345 and 3,000 would make it £270.

So from my point, I will now start collecting Air Miles with Shell (Using AMEX will collect rewards too) as Tesco have not only reduced deals to 3 x Value of Vouchers, they have also reduced Fuel points from 1 per £1 Spend to 1 per £2 spend.

Unless we are paying for P&O / Brittany Ferries almost completely by Air Miles we may as well use the C&CC Discount.

Thanks for the help Grizzly.

TM


----------



## raynipper

Hi TM and G.
Bl00dy hell what a game getting a booking with Air Miles......... !!!!

What would have been a £216.00 ferry booked direct with BF.

First Air Miles only use an 0844 number at 12p a min. for me and took 45 minutes. 
Because I haven't saved any miles in the last 12 months there is a £30 charge.
Then I had to pay an extra £105 plus the 3,500 miles plus the CC charge of £3.38.

Grand total of £138.38.

18 years of collecting Air Miles to save £77.62......!!!!

Ray.


----------



## teemyob

*Ray*



raynipper said:


> Hi TM and G.
> Bl00dy hell what a game getting a booking with Air Miles......... !!!!
> 
> What would have been a £216.00 ferry booked direct with BF.
> 
> First Air Miles only use an 0844 number at 12p a min. for me and took 45 minutes.
> Because I haven't saved any miles in the last 12 months there is a £30 charge.
> Then I had to pay an extra £105 plus the 3,500 miles plus the CC charge of £3.38.
> 
> Grand total of £138.38.
> 
> 18 years of collecting Air Miles to save £77.62......!!!!
> 
> Ray.


I have just been doing similar calculations. Seems Air Miles are only any good for just that AirMiles!

I Would need at least 16,000 Air miles for A Return BF Santander/Bibao crossing.

You only get 1 mile per 20 litres of Fuel with Shell and.........
£2.50 of Tesco Vouchers get you 50 air miles.

16,000 Air Miles would buy two return tickets, almost anywhere in the world. (Need 20,000 for two worldwide)

16,000 Air miles gets two to Paris and back almost 11 times±

TM

TMSee here


----------



## Grizzly

raynipper said:


> First Air Miles only use an 0844 number at 12p a min. for me and took 45 minutes.
> .


Sorry about that Ray and Trev. Still...every little helps as someone once said.

Next time you phone Air Miles try either:

Customer Services: 01925 866000 or 01925 848619

or - to get a booking agent- 01925 860047

G


----------



## raynipper

Thanks G.
I will file those numbers as I still have 266 miles left.... :lol: 

My wife now tells me she has a Tesco card but din't bother to use it last weekwhen in UK and Bognor Tesco. Grrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2

raynipper said:


> Thanks G.
> I will file those numbers as I still have 266 miles left.... :lol:
> 
> My wife now tells me she has a Tesco card but din't bother to use it last weekwhen in UK and Bognor Tesco. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Ray.


 i never dial a 0870,0844 etc number go to www.saynoto0870.com have used it for years works most times


----------



## Grizzly

lucy2 said:


> i never dial a 0870,0844 etc number go to www.saynoto0870.com have used it for years works most times


This is what I did for the numbers I've given above. Unfortunately Air Miles don't seem to do 0800 numbers. At least, I couldn't find any.

G


----------



## homenaway

Hi,
We tried to use Airmiles to book P&O Dover Calais last year as we had about 3000 but as we hadn't added any for a year or so they wanted £35 to reactivate the account. The single fare through the C & CC was about £29 but of course we've lost the Airmiles 

We are also looking at BF for a single Spain to UK crossing next year and Ferry Savers came up with £440 (ouch) whereas Caravan Club online was £463 for the same crossing - so much for club discounts  

Haven't tried C & CC as we were waiting for their brochure which has just arrived.

I believe it's possible to get a better deal if it includes campsite bookings - will wait for the CC touring brochure to arrive soon

Steve


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Chris for the suggestion on Say No To 0844 numbers. Dunno why I didn't think of that. Most unlike me.

Steve I can give you a membership number for BF ferries to France and Spain which will give you a 15% reduction.

Ray.


----------

